# Course pepper for brisket



## nmaust (May 21, 2015)

So, I've always tried to get my pepper course like Aaron Franklin uses but have typically ended up with a mix of course & fine whether using a food processor or mortar and pestle. Tonight I decided to crack 1/3 of a cup small amounts at a time using the mortar and pestle & then strain out the dust.  I look forward to throwing it on a Prime brisket with some salt tomorrow night.  I still had almost 1/3 cup of the course stuff, so it turned out well.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2015)

Looks good.  And nice dedication to crack your own.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 22, 2015)

I use a spice grinder. It works well. You might want to give it a try.


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 22, 2015)

You can buy coarse ground pepper or as mentioned use a spice grinder which I use as well. It has become an essential tool for making rubs. I grind sea salt, cumin seeds, pepper corns of all colors, allspice, nutmeg, etc.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2015)

I can save you a lot of work , go to a Restaurant Supply and get a big container of Cracked Black Pepper , about $11. I too grind a lot of Spices also , but the

Pepper thingy is easier with the Store bought stuff.

Man , I commend you for using the Pepper and Salt (is it Kosher or large Crystal Sea Salt ?) , I use Kosher ( cheap, like $2 will get a big box.).

Also , do you (frown) wrap you Brisky while cooking . Now each to his own , but I feel you get a better b*a*rk . JS.

Anyhow as always , have a good time and . . .


----------



## mneeley490 (May 22, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Also , do you (frown) wrap you Brisky while cooking . Now each to his own , but I feel you get a better b*a*rk . JS.


Aaron Franklin wraps his in butcher paper. I've tried it. It doesn't hold in as much moisture as foil, so you get a better bark.

And I'm too lazy to hand grind pepper (having done it before in a pinch); I get mine in bulk, too. Kudos to nmaust for his perseverance.


----------



## nmaust (May 22, 2015)

I like having the pepper fresh, & it only took a half hour to crack it all.  I go with Kosher salt.  I used to wrap but did my last brisket without wrapping & loved how it turned out.  I'm throwing a 13# prime from Costco on tonight at around 10pm & hope the rain holds off so I can babysit it outside all night. Hopefully I'll remember to post a QView


----------



## nmaust (May 22, 2015)

I like having the pepper fresh, & it only took a half hour to crack it all.  I go with Kosher salt.  I used to wrap but did my last brisket without wrapping & loved how it turned out.  I'm throwing a 13# prime from Costco on tonight at around 10pm & hope the rain holds off so I can babysit it outside all night. Hopefully I'll remember to post a QView


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't find it much trouble to grind the pepper or any of the other spices. Every couple of weeks I grind up about a cup of sea salt, a cup of peppercorns, about a half cup of cumin seeds. I use this with some brown sugar and other a sundry spices to make a big batch of rub. Lasts me for several smokes, depending on what I an doing. 

FWIW, I don't wrap anything as I think one can see the face of God in a good bark (thats how much I love bark). Also, Franklin doesn't always wrap his briskets, according to what he has said. He did it for one of his videos to show that if you do wrap, you should consider paper in lieu of foil. But I am not an expert on Franklin. May be he has gone to wrapping all his briskies. I'll be posting my brisky I did last night in my sleep in about 2 minutes.


----------

